# I need your opinion! Do I wear these? **Photoshopped pic included!



## Edie (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, I have a friends wedding in a few weeks and I need to know whether to wear this outfit. (i have altered it slightly - added in the shoes - TRIED to colour the bag a bit more gold as it is similar to the shoes in the pic)

Ill be basically be wearing what she is (black dress) and the bag and shoes. The bag is the same style as the shoes (not the one pictured) but it is a purpley and gold colour.

In your honest opinion: do you think it would be too much?








Here is a closer pic of the shoes but in black:

Black

This is the purple ones (the ones I have)
Purple


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it's a hot look!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 20, 2008)

i love it! what shoes are those?


----------



## rnsmelody (Feb 20, 2008)

the outfit is cute! i love it i really like the dress where is it from? thanks


----------



## Edie (Feb 20, 2008)

Shoes: Nine West
Dress: I don't know sorry


----------



## mesopotamian (Feb 20, 2008)

Be too much? What other occasion is there bigger than a wedding?
 I think the dress and shoes are a beautiful combo, but (in my opinion) the bag is too big(I'm assuming your bag is somewhat similar to the bag shown in the pic). A little clutch, perhaps, would be better. That way all the attention will be centered on you and not the bag.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mesopotamian* 

 
_Be too much? What other occasion is there bigger than a wedding?
 I think the dress and shoes are a beautiful combo, but (in my opinion) the bag is too big(I'm assuming your bag is somewhat similar to the bag shown in the pic). A little clutch, perhaps, would be better. That way all the attention will be centered on you and not the bag._

 
i completely agree. took the words right outta my brain hehe.


----------



## de-lovely (Feb 20, 2008)

I say go for it. I see the other girls are saying bring a clutch, I could never do it haha I have too much stuff I need to haul around with me. But if you feel comfortable with just a clutch, it would be fine as well. 
xo!


----------



## Edie (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_the outfit is cute! i love it i really like the dress where is it from? thanks_

 
It's a Zac Posen according to Cosmo! haha


----------



## FullWroth (Feb 21, 2008)

Typically it's considered bad form to wear black to a wedding, since it's the color of mourning and stuff, but I don't think anyone pays much attention to that anymore since I see lots of people wearing black to weddings. Just make sure the bride's cool with it in advance, I guess. Otherwise, seconding everyone else, it's a cute dress!


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 21, 2008)

its a cute dress. i don't see a problem with wearing that dress. the dress isn't too revealing and i wouldn't worry about it being a black dress because you obviously wouldn't be wearing THAT to a funeral. Just try to accessorize it a little with some gold bracelets or some rings.


----------



## 3jane (Feb 21, 2008)

instead of a big bag like that, maybe get a pretty purpley shawl or scarf just in case you need to cover up.  only saying since in my experience, often the wedding ceremony's a bit formal, but then everyone loosens up at the reception.


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't wear black to a wedding, but I know some people do. I think I'd opt for a smaller bag or clutch to make it look more elegant.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 22, 2008)

I love the shoes, you should definately wear them! I would go with a smaller bag, like MissChievous said, it would loke more elegant. But I dont mind the black dress, I think it's a very nice combination.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_Typically it's considered bad form to wear black to a wedding,_

 
That's what I was thinking. It's only considered "acceptable" if it's a blacktie wedding.

I'd wear a different color instead, but the outfit is lovely.


----------



## mona lisa (May 26, 2008)

I like the outfit though cupcake is right about white being much more appropriate for a wedding. (Unless it is "black tie" of course.)


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

I like the dress and especially with those shoes, but the bag may be too big.  I'd use a simple clutch (in gold probably).  Lots of people wear black to weddings since it's simple, but elegant look.  But if you decide not to wear black...DO NOT WEAR WHITE (or any variation there-of).  That's the bride's "color" and wearing it is the ultimate wedding no-no.


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2008)

i think it looks lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not too much at all


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_  But if you decide not to wear black...DO NOT WEAR WHITE (or any variation there-of).  That's the bride's "color" and wearing it is the ultimate wedding no-no._

 
I really like the outfit but I don't know if it's wedding appropriate.  I wouldn't wear black and the bag is too casual.  BUT I'D DEFINITELY RATHER YOU WEAR BLACK THAN WHITE! lol

Although, some people's weddings are not super formal so it really depends on whether it's a day or night wedding.  I recently went to my brothers wedding and had a church/ceremony outfit and a reception outfit.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 27, 2008)

i love it and don't think its _that_ bad to wear black to a wedding. of course u don't wanna offend anybody so i'd double check, but i've seen plenty of women do it.


----------

